# Gc2300 issues - throttle and belly mower



## Rickter (7 mo ago)

Hi there - go easy, newbie in town. I bought this 2008 in the winter from a tractor dealer, said it was in good shape. Spent the first few months in the shop after I began to discover all of the issues. Wish I had looked at a new or newer one.

here are the current problems that I am trying to fix -
First problem - throttle is loose. It won’t stay in place when I throttle up. I notice the nut is coming loose even after tightening it. Doesn’t look like a lock nut. Not sure if there is also a cork washer or how this works - can’t find much info.

second problem - belly mower belt is smoking. A few weeks ago the tensioner spring had popped out and the belt Came off of the pulleys. I put it all back in place and all seemed ok but yesterday went to use it and it was smoking rubber from thhe Centre pulley. What should I look for? Could it be that it needs to be greased? Belt is bad?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This tractor has been a lemon since I got it. Nothing against Massey - just got taken advantage of by the company selling it. First time tractor owner - sigh.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Day Rickter, welcome to the forum.

Tractors usually have friction discs installed in the throttle control to hold the throttle lever in position. There should also be friction discs in your lift control. Check with your dealer to see if your tractor has friction discs. They're not expensive. Also, use a locknut to prevent the nut from backing off.

Do your deck spindles have grease fittings / zerks on them?? I grease my spindles every time I use the mower. I never have problems with spindles. "Feel" the spindle bearings by rotating the spindle pulleys to see if they spin freely, plus all of the idler and tensioner pulleys. Any rough spinning bearings need replaced.

Your tractor is 14 years old. If you don't grease it, IT happens, you bring it upon yourself.


----------



## Rickter (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice. I picked up a grease gun and will grease the spindles and see if that helps. I noticed the tensioner seemed loose so tightened that up. Do belts stretch over time? I looked at the throttle yesterday and there are discs but they look like washers, not sure what a friction disc should look like. I tightened the nut and it is better but I will take your advice and get some new discs and a lock nut. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Rickter said:


> Thanks for the advice. I picked up a grease gun and will grease the spindles and see if that helps. I noticed the tensioner seemed loose so tightened that up. Do belts stretch over time? I looked at the throttle yesterday and there are discs but they look like washers, not sure what a friction disc should look like. I tightened the nut and it is better but I will take your advice and get some new discs and a lock nut. Appreciate the help!


Looks like the friction washer should be on the lever side of the support, with the washers and nuts (two of them) on the other. One nut won't stay tight since they don't look like lock nuts.


----------

